# pollen this time of year?



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

It's a warm day here in northern Nebraska and my bees are bringing in what appears to be pollen, it's light yellow in color. What in the world could they be gathering now when everything's still brown?

b


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

tree pollen


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The first pollen here is elm trees.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Our bees usually start bringing in pollen on March 27th. Since the home bees didn't make it this year I don't know if that would have been the case this year or not.
catkins of willows This forum won't allow the P word is a early provider, as is skunk cabbage which will bloom when still covered with snow. We have box wood shrubs that bloom very early. then there is also the early garden plants like crocus, hycicenths, and tulips to some extent.

 Al


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks all, must have some elms somewhere nearby.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

We are in Central Nebraska, and the bees were buzzing all over yesterday, they also had pollen with them, and our Elms are blooming, as are few of our other trees...


----------

